# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Elixir vs D'addario strings?

## zim_of_rite

High all, I was wondering what your opinions are, which do YOU think is better, Elixir Nanoweb or D'addario EXP16?

----------


## mandroid

I don't care for the plastic coating.. I use plain wound strings Winding : Nickel, Monel, Or Phosphor Bronze.
 though the FW 74 are nice too..

----------


## Timothy S

I've never liked Elixir's on guitar and have always preferred D'addario or Martins. For mandolin, I had the EXP 74s and my fingers started to eat them within a week, so I switched to the Elixirs, which I've been rather happy with. 

Moral of the story I guess is just to play a number of different sets and see which you personally prefer.

----------


## Mandolin-Tele

I've only tried the Elixers and I like them better then D'addario J74 

But I'm looking for the best strings for my The Loar LM600 

elixers are lasting a long long time so far

----------


## greg_tsam

I like Elixirs except for the flaking problem.  I'm using EXP's right now, various numbers, and no flaking which is nice.  Still like the Elixir sound but trying some EXP74's tomorrow.

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

Plain strings are said to be of generally the same formular. Not sure if that's true, though. However, the Elixir plains seem to be longer lasting than all others. I find the e-string to be the key-string on a mandolin. Since I never kill phosphor bronze strings - and I'm not fond of the coated sound - I settled for a mix, wound J74s and plain Elixirs. Thus I have the benefit of this wonderfully p.c. feeling of a compromise. :Wink:

----------


## Tobin

The Elixir Nanowebs are my standard strings.  I have to have the coating, or else my fingers will turn the strings black within 30 minutes of playing.  I guess I have a corrosive body chemistry.  But Elixirs are the only ones I can get any decent life out of (and even then it's only a few weeks at best).

I completely agree on the E string being the one that matters.  Usually it's the one that tells me when I need to change strings.  I think what I'm going to start doing is just leaving the G and D strings on for two cycles, and only change out the A and E strings each cycle.  Because usually the G and D strings are just starting to mellow out and sound good by the time the A and E strings are losing their tone.

Does any online vendor sell Elixir Nanowebs by the string?  I have only seen them sold as complete sets.

----------


## KEB

Whatever's going on with my skin chemistry makes the E string and A string go black on J74s within 20 minutes or so of playing. They still sound good for a while, but no where near as long as the coated strings. I also find sliding on the coated strings a bit easier, so now that I'm finally out of my dozen packs of J74s that I bought during the last big sale, I'm going to go back to elixirs-- though I might try the coated D'Addarios.

----------


## afhusband

I use EXP75s, & love'm! I find they last longer than Elixers. I'd change uncoated (J75s) about every ten days, with no gigs, & freshies always for gigs, & they'd be shot after.
Elixers I can get two gigs, & two weeks of practice, or so. To my ears, they seem to get a touch brighter once they start flaking. Then quickly deaden. Personally I think they can be a bit "jangly" IMO.
The EXP75s, I say, start great & finish smooth. Kinda like a good porter! They keep a nice dark tone, while still lasting a good long while. Three weeks of practice and two gigs.

I kept a log of what strings I put on when, and amount of time played on them. I'd suggest that to anyone in the hunt for the "right" strings. It really helped me to find the string set that works for me... & it was fun!!

----------


## Marc Berman

FYI - The physical Elixer strings are made for them by D'addario. They are then coated by Elixer who holds the patent. Besides the coating the main difference is that the Elixers are Bronze and the EXP's Phosphor Bronze.

----------


## mandolirius

> FYI - The physical Elixer strings are made for them by D'addario. They are then coated by Elixer who holds the patent. Besides the coating the main difference is that the Elixers are Bronze and the EXP's Phosphor Bronze.


Except for the EXP 77's, the set I use because my chemical makeup doesn't get along with Phos. Bronze.

----------


## afhusband

You can't get the EXP75 equivalent in Elixir, that I know of. I likes mine string big!

----------


## Marc Berman

> Except for the EXP 77's, the set I use because my chemical makeup doesn't get along with Phos. Bronze.


Elixers are 80/20 bronze like the 77's. I happen to like the Elixer Gore coating better than D'addario's.

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

> FYI - The physical Elixer strings are made for them by D'addario. They are then coated by Elixer who holds the patent. Besides the coating the main difference is that the Elixers are Bronze and the EXP's Phosphor Bronze.


Marc, did I get this straight, are Elixir's plain strings made by D'Addario and therefore the absolute same quality as D'Addario's plains?  :Confused:

----------


## Marc Berman

> Marc, did I get this straight, are Elixir's plain strings made by D'Addario and therefore the absolute same quality as D'Addario's plains?


Yes, they are made by D'Addario. Are the exactly the same? I'm not sure. I was at a music function last year and walked by a gentleman who saw my case asked my what I played. I told him mandolin and he then asked what strings I used. When I told him Elixers he told me his last name was a D'Addario and that they supply the strings to Elixer. To which I said that I like his strings too it's just that I like the Elixer coating better. He smiled and said "Yeh, they hold the patent on it".

----------

Hendrik Ahrend

----------


## Ron McMillan

I've used Elixir Nanowebs (lights) a lot, and love them. I tried D'Addario EXP 77s, and didn't like them nearly so much, so I'm back to the Elixirs now.

I live in a very hot and humid climate, where uncoated strings are dead and rusty inside a couple of weeks. Elixirs last for months, so long as I clean them at the end of every day and use something like FastFret.

That said, for the last several months I have had JazzMando JM11s fitted. By remembering to keep them clean the same way I do the Elixirs, they are lasting a long time too. And since the unwound strings in the JM11s are just regular, uncoated strings, the secret to longevity appears to be the cleaning process.

ron

----------


## mandogoshen

> *Whatever's going on with my skin chemistry makes the E string and A string go black on J74s within 20 minutes or so of playing.* They still sound good for a while, but no where near as long as the coated strings. I also find sliding on the coated strings a bit easier, so now that I'm finally out of my dozen packs of J74s that I bought during the last big sale, I'm going to go back to elixirs-- though I might try the coated D'Addarios.


This.  Same for my guitar strings.  Used Guild Phosphor Bronze for years.  When touring w/t New Christy Minstrels we had an endorsement deal and I purchased 200 sets at cost.  Took me about 2 years to go through them.  Sometimes, I'd have to change strings during intermission.  Rarely, did I get more than a couple of shows out of a set of strings.

When Elixirs in the Nanoweb came out it was a Godsend.  2-3 _months_ for a set of strings has not been uncommon.  Same w/my mandolin strings.  For whatever reason I can kill a set of strings in minutes.  That's one reason why I never play anyone else's intsruments.  Unless they're strung w/Elixirs.  Even then I'm very aware of my track record.

If anyone's got a suggestion on a diet that will reduce string corrosion I'm all ears.   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## KEB

> If anyone's got a suggestion on a diet that will reduce string corrosion I'm all ears.


If someone tells me I can't eat wheat or barbecue, I'm not listening. (BTW, in case anyone's wondering, last time I changed strings and had the issue of blackening in 20 mins, I made absolutely sure that my hands were washed and dried immediately before changing strings-- no barbecue sauce to blame on this one.)

----------


## Tobin

> Elixirs last for months, so long as I clean them at the end of every day and use something like FastFret.


I've found FastFret to be a great help as well.  Aside from the obvious aid in reducing friction on the strings when playing, it really extends the life of my strings.  I apply it when I start playing, and at regular intervals while I'm playing.  When I'm done, I clean the strings and apply it again.  It can get humid here, but the main reason I have to do this is sweat/salt on my hands.  My strings die almost immediately without it.

I may be wrong, but I think the applicator just has mineral oil in it.  When it starts to lose its lubricating effectiveness, I drip some mineral oil in there and give it time to soak it up.  

Backing up to a previous post by greg_tsam:




> I like Elixirs except for the flaking problem. I'm using EXP's right now, various numbers, and no flaking which is nice. Still like the Elixir sound but trying some EXP74's tomorrow.


Flaking?  I can't say I've ever noticed this with Elixirs.  Can you describe this?  I want to know what to watch for.

----------


## greg_tsam

> I may be wrong, but I think the applicator just has mineral oil in it.  When it starts to lose its lubricating effectiveness, I drip some mineral oil in there and give it time to soak it up.  
> 
> Backing up to a previous post by greg_tsam:
> 
> 
> Flaking?  I can't say I've ever noticed this with Elixirs.  Can you describe this?  I want to know what to watch for.



Fast Fret = Mineral Oil + Applicator

The flaking is pretty obvious.  It will start to look like your strings have dandruff either on the fingerboard or where you pick.

----------


## Verne Andru

I've found, relative to guitar strings, mandolin strings seem to last forever.

That said, I've moved to Elixer's and have been quite happy with them even though I didn't have any issues with the others I've tried.

----------


## Astro

> If someone tells me I can't eat wheat or barbecue, I'm not listening. (BTW, in case anyone's wondering, last time I changed strings and had the issue of blackening in 20 mins, I made absolutely sure that my hands were washed and dried immediately before changing strings-- no barbecue sauce to blame on this one.)


Have you checked to be sure you have a reflection in the mirror ?

BTW-Completley agree about the BBQ (LOL) -- some things aren't worth the sacrifice.

And if you like blackened Mahi Mahi, why not try blackened strings ?

----------


## Mandolin-Tele

Chris Thile and Sierra Hull both use Elixers and both have great tone 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPVjmDcecB0

----------


## pefjr

The only string that I have had turn black were the one that is coated , the nanoweb. They did send me a new set though. I just put them on , so don't know yet if it was my chemicals or they missed coating a set.

----------


## oldwest

Fascinating that Thile and Hull both use Elixirs.  I tried a set and hated the sound -- couldn't wait to get them off and put a set of J74's back on.  Then again, those two could probably use any strings, any picks, and any mando and make it sound great...  

I recently put my first set of EXP74's on.  Given my experience with the Elixirs, I expected to hate them, but so far I'm liking them surprisingly well -- and if they hold up longer than the uncoated strings that I like (J74's and Martin Bluegrass) then I may use them more.

----------


## terzinator

Used J74s but went to Elixirs on a whim. I like 'em much better. Great tone and they last a long time, too.

I'm not really saying anything new that y'all haven't said already so I'll just leave it at that.

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

I grab whichever is on sale/special... EXPs or Elixirs, preferring the Elixirs.

----------


## Mandolin-Tele

I finally bought a set of D'addario EXPs and I dislike them a lot = HATE Them yuck 

I'd like to try a set of D'addario FW but I'd hate to waste the time and money if I don't like them

I'm probably just going back to Elixir strings, they have the sound and volume I need to keep up with my band

----------


## Leon Peoples

A  D 'addario Rep sent me a few packs of strings to try and a few of them were EXP's, I like them alright for a coated string tone is really good.
Best/joe

----------


## John L

I have always found each instrument to be individual. I use D'addario phosphor bronze on guitar, but I have one that likes mediums and the other lights. On my F-5 I like monel strings (they really do last almost forever) and Newtones on my old Gibson A-1.

----------


## yankees1

I can't tell the difference from one cold beer to another and most Merlot wines from different wineries taste the same ( great) no matter what the cost. Actually, Charles Shaw wine from Traders Joe's is my favorite. I have tried a number of strings that seem to be favorites on this forum and I cannot conclude that one is better than another. they all sound great !

----------


## Tobin

> I finally bought a set of D'addario EXPs and I dislike them a lot = HATE Them yuck


Just out of curiosity, what did you hate about them?

----------


## Mandolin-Tele

they sound dull and clunky and I have to be very precise in my or they'll sound worse  


> Just out of curiosity, what did you hate about them?

----------


## Steve Ostrander

When I got my Breedlove FF it had EXP74s on it and I loved them. They lasted forever, like 6 months vs. 6 weeks for J74s. I thought they sounded great. Then I put on a set of J74s 'cuz I had them laying around, and they didn't sound as good and didn't last as long. So now its back to EXP 74s for me.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

About 18 months or maybe 2 years back,'Big Joe' Vest mentioned how good the DR mandolin strings were.He was talking about the MD11 set,the same gauges as J74's. Early this year i bought 2 sets to try on my Weber & Lebeda mandolins.The effect on my Weber was truly remarkable.There was no difference in tone using the DR's,but they added such power & 'punch' to it that i really was amazed. The effect was less marked on my Lebeda because that's a string toned instrument to begin with,but even on that,the added extra was there.the one thing that i didn't like,was a minute after-ring,almost they way i think an overtone would sound,so i stopped using them. However,i was so very impressed with the DR's that last week i put a set back on my Weber & got the same effect,added power & a real punch. Yesterday i put a set on my Lebeda & while the difference isn't so marked,even that has the additional 'punch' with it,& strangely enough,i'm not getting any 'after-ring' either. I get the impression that these strings will last a long time as well. J74's after a week or so's playing,begin to sound a bit mellow on both my mandolins.The DR's are still punching away after nearly 2 weeks. I'll evaluate these strings more closely & see how they pan out,but for any player who plays in a band & needs a bit of extra 'punch',the DR's might be worth exploring - for me,they might be the best string i've ever used,
                                                                                                                                                                       Ivan

PS - Although the packet shows the 2nd string to be .016,the current MD11's have a .015 second.

----------


## Eric C.

On a whim I tried the Black Diamond Mediums. I'm so impressed by these things I'm ordering a few more sets today. Can only find them at Elderly though (which isn't bad, just have to wait a few days for shipping). They feel so much smoother on the fingers than the J74's I typically use, and they seem to have a much crisper, more clear tone up the neck.

----------


## Rush Burkhardt

Not much for change or experimentation...started using GHS Phosphor Bronze in '69 when I got my '37 F12 (Randy Wood conversion; playing out 3-4 nights per week) and used them till D'Addario sent me a set of EXP74's when they were introduced. Lasted longer; sounded great. Don't play out anymore, maybe 30 minutes-a-day, if I'm lucky EXP's still seem to last a good while, and sound pretty good. FWIW  :Popcorn:

----------


## Tobin

> On a whim I tried the Black Diamond Mediums. I'm so impressed by these things I'm ordering a few more sets today. Can only find them at Elderly though (which isn't bad, just have to wait a few days for shipping). They feel so much smoother on the fingers than the J74's I typically use, and they seem to have a much crisper, more clear tone up the neck.


Juststrings.com also carries Black Diamond strings (and at a slightly lower price), just in case you needed a back-up source.

----------


## John L

> I can't tell the difference from one cold beer to another and most Merlot wines from different wineries taste the same ( great) no matter what the cost. Actually, Charles Shaw wine from Traders Joe's is my favorite. I have tried a number of strings that seem to be favorites on this forum and I cannot conclude that one is better than another. they all sound great !


 I don't disagree on the beer, can't tell the difference in merlot once you get past a certain price point (although there is some cheap stuff that is almost undrinkable), difference in light and medium guitar strings is easier but still subtle, but monel mandolin strings sound noticeably different. I really like them but I don't think they will suit everybody - I have considered setting up a second mandolin with phosphor bronze strings for the odd time I drop by a local bluegrass jam. Monel is darker and does not cut the same in a bluegrass jam.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

It really does show our differences in string choice here. A Cafe member who hasn't posted in a long time & who also has a Weber "Fern" posted ages ago re.how much he really liked Black Diamond 'mediums',so,i tried a set on each of my mandolins & i loathed them. They felt stiff under my fingers & tonally they sounded hard,with little sustain & the 'woodiness' that i get from J74's. Eric likes them,& if they sound good on his mandolin,quite rightly so. A fellow Cafe member who has a Lloyd Loar 'copy' mandolin didn't like J74's - until yesterday. He'd done some work on getting the bridge on his mandolin to seat correctly on the top. He strung it up with a set of J74's instead of his usual GHS's & he thinks it sounds great.
   Further to my own post of the DR strings,after having them on both my Weber (week & a half) & Lebeda for a couple of days,yesterday i removed them from my Lebeda & put J74's back on. The don't suit the Lebeda one bit. However,they continue to sound great on the Weber. Further proof that one string type (make) doesn't suit all,but who ever thought they did ?, :Grin: 
                                                                                                                                                             Ivan :Wink:

----------


## adamkavanagh

i love the Elixirs!

Havent liked daddario on any acoustic instrument since Elixir came out

----------


## Mandolin-Tele

> I finally bought a set of D'addario EXPs and I dislike them a lot = HATE Them yuck 
> 
> I'd like to try a set of D'addario FW but I'd hate to waste the time and money if I don't like them
> 
> I'm probably just going back to Elixir strings, they have the sound and volume I need to keep up with my band


OK they've been on for 2 weeks now.....and they're a lot better sounding now.....there was a very loud harshness to them but now the sound is warm and pleasant on the ears.....who new, Thanks  everyone

----------


## stevejay

> I have always found each instrument to be individual.


This makes a lot of sense

----------


## lowtone2

> OK they've been on for 2 weeks now.....and they're a lot better sounding now.....there was a very loud harshness to them but now the sound is warm and pleasant on the ears.....who new, Thanks  everyone


 Oh, thanks. I put on a set a couple of days ago and was looking for evidence that they get better. Right now they're the opposite of warm and pleasant.

----------


## Mandolin-Tele

> Oh, thanks. I put on a set a couple of days ago and was looking for evidence that they get better. Right now they're the opposite of warm and pleasant.


I hope that it works out for you.....I was very unhappy with the sound.....warmer and pleasant sounding is about right and in time I hope it gets even better.....

please keep us posted OK lowtone2

----------


## artilleryo

I switch back and forth between the Elixirs and the EXPs. At the moment I prefer the EXPs. Then I won't be able to find them locally for a while and will go with Elixirs for a while. 

I'm not a huge fan of the J74s. I get doodley squat for string life with those.

----------


## Mandolin-Tele

I'm still enjoying the EXPs I hope the warm woody sound keeps going on

----------


## Mike Steadfast-Ward

Hi although I'm new to mandolins I've been a guitarist for for a lot more years than I'll admit to.
To keep my strings tip top I have always used a product called "FAST FRET" I apply it every time 
I practice or perform.  It works on phosphor bronze, steel, cryogenic and all metallic strings I have used.
Wiping the strings down after I use it.the strings can last at least three times as long. Hope this helps. M.

----------


## ksscooter

I tried a set of DR coated and one without a few months ago. The no coating strings were wonderful but one of the G strings on the coated set was out of tune up the neck. I think I like non coated tone better on my Breedlove. Have DAddario on now but will try the DR non coated again for sure. I agree with the idea that some instruments sound better than others with the same strings. I do know a manufacturer can use different thicknesses of core wire and have the same exterior gauge on wound strings resulting on a different feel and stiffness. Everything matters.

----------


## Astro

Changing mando strings is such a pain in the tail piece, that usually the strings I like best are the ones already on it.

----------

Mike Steadfast-Ward, 

Tortuga DaPipah

----------


## Mike Steadfast-Ward

Agreed. I only change them one at a time its easier to bring it back into tune. 
And I don't end up with it overstretching because I've gone into the wrong octave!

----------

